# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET MVC >  تفاوت وب سرویس و WebApi و نوشتن وب سرویس با mvc

## IR-Developer

سلام من سریعا باید یک وب سرویس بنویستم و فقط Asp.net MVC را در حد خیلی خوب بلدم ولی تا حالا وب سرویس ننوشتم .

اولا وب سرویس Asp.net MVc با وب فرم چه فرقی داره ؟ WebApi چیه ؟

با WebApi میشه همون وب سرویس های Asp.net WebForm را نوشت که xml بر میگردونن ؟ 

برای وب سرویس نویسی نیاز به یادگیری زیادی دارم یا چون Asp.net MVC بلدم توی همون مایه ها هست ؟

----------


## helpsos

"web api، یک روش جدید و آسان برای ایجاد وب سرویس ها، بر مبنای مفاهیم آشنای  ASP.NET MVC و پایه‌ی وب است. از این روش می‌توان در انواع پروژه‌های NET.  استفاده کرد." بهروز راد

کارکردن باهاش راحته (همون تو مایه های mvc)
برو به اینجا

----------


## IR-Developer

> "web api، یک روش جدید و آسان برای ایجاد وب سرویس ها، بر مبنای مفاهیم آشنای  ASP.NET MVC و پایه‌ی وب است. از این روش می‌توان در انواع پروژه‌های NET.  استفاده کرد." بهروز راد
> 
> کارکردن باهاش راحته (همون تو مایه های mvc)
> برو به اینجا


بله این لینک و مشابهش  را قبلا خونده بودم و میخوام مطمئن بشم و ابهامی نباشه . پس یعنی دقیقا کار همون وب سرویس وب فرم را انجام میده و هیچ چیزی کم نداره ولی بر پایه ی mvc هست .

من میخوام تا هفته ی دیگه یک پروژه ی مهم را باهاش انجام بدم و تحویل بدم . پس با همین webapi بنویسم موردی نداره دیگه ؟ و کار همون صفحات asmx را میکنه .

مفاهیم asp.net mvc هم توی همون webapi استفاده میشه ؟ چیز بیشتری که نداره ؟

----------


## RIG000

web api  فقط برای ajax طراحی شده . اما در web service web form بخشی از کار با ajaxانجام میشه ....

----------


## hakim22

وب سرویس ها بر پایه ی WSDL هستند. همه چیز در این بخش دارای استانداردهای W3  است. اما در Web Api عملا استانداردی وجود ندارد و همه چیز بر اساس REST/Http کار می کند. Web Api بسیار ساده تر است و حجم کمتر و سرعت بیشتری دارد. از این رو علاقمندان به آن روز به روز بیشتر میشود. ضمن اینکه در عمل وب سرویس هیچ مزیت خاصی بر Web Api ندارد. 

خروجی Web Api میتواند XML یا JSON یا هر چیزی باشد که دستی تعریف میکنید. معمولا از خروجی JSON استفاده میشود.

----------

